# New set up at the Ritzy



## evilkitty (Jul 22, 2009)

What a mess tonight - queue out of the doors, nearly missed the start of the film.  What is the point of pre-booking over t'internet if you still have to queue up and wait for numpties going to see Harry Potter on 2 for 1 to buy their buckets of popcorn and vats of coke?

Sort it out, Ritzy people!

kitty

PS...like the new reclining seats in Screen 5 - even if it meant some people fell asleep during the somewhat dull French film (don't believe the hype about 35 Shots of Rum)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2009)

they have ticket collection machines now don't they? or are they not plugged in yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Not been inside yet, but saw the façade (that the right word?) on Tuesday. Does make sense to have switched the cinema and bar areas around imo. Reclining chairs... didn't they have them already in a couple of screens?


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 23, 2009)

I went to a local cinema last night and did a volte face the minute the crowds reminded me it was 'Orange Wednesday'. I'd rather pay full price and go on another night myself.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 23, 2009)

It was manic last friday as well, when we went to HP, i was glad i popped in at half five to pick up tickets. Other half took one look at the queue for muchables and muttered bollocks to it. I think they just need to have a bit of a practice and it will work well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2009)

Much as I love the Ritzy - and I'm sure this is going to offend someone! - I've always found most of the staff to lack the sense of urgency that you kinda need when you have a deadline - like the start of a film. More than once I've felt like screaming "GET A FUCKING MOVE ON" when someone is pissing about behind any one of the counters in that place. Lovely people I'm sure but they need to speed it up a bit sometimes!

I've not visited yet under the new set up but I'm not entirely surprised that it's not quite working properly


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> they have ticket collection machines now don't they? or are they not plugged in yet?



Annoyingly in Shepherds Bush Vue, they STILL haven't figured out how to do Orange Wednesdays on those self service machines so you still have to queue.

Strangely though, every other day of the week, people still seem to prefer to form long queues at the box office rather than use the machines. They couldn't be easier to use, and are 10 times quicker than getting in line.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2009)

When we saw 'Moon' the bottom half of the screen was out of focus, which was a bit annoying. 

The upstairs cafe is now going to turn into a stand-alone 'venue' putting on free events n the week and paid nights on weekends. It's got a licence till 3am. I had a meeting with them about possible uses/events, but it's going to be a tough call seeing as the large and rather pleasant area downstairs  has taken away the main focus of the area (i.e. a drink or snack before/after films).


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2009)

What screen did you see Moon in? There is a ongoing problem with a couple of the screens. What it Screen 5? Its a good idea to tell staff or email Picture house.

 Also as they only have one projectionist working all five screens he/she doesnt always now there is a fault unless someone in the audience goes out to tell one of the staff. Who they can radio projectionist to sort it out.

 The old days of one projectionist per screen are gone.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2009)

evilkitty said:


> What a mess tonight - queue out of the doors, nearly missed the start of the film.  What is the point of pre-booking over t'internet if you still have to queue up and wait for numpties going to see Harry Potter on 2 for 1 to buy their buckets of popcorn and vats of coke?
> 
> Sort it out, Ritzy people!
> 
> ...



Picture House were going to put self service machines in where you could pick up booked tickets. There was space in the new ticket hall to do it. However for whatever reason they havent done it. 

The staff arent necessarilly overjoyed at new set up.It was obvious that queing would be a problem for popular films. But hey Head office know best. It was the decision of the great and good head office mge who set down some one to "design" new space.

The new bar is for the Jurassic park (Tate Gdns) drinkers when the new square is finished. Its about time they had somewhere to sit. 

The new seating ,i agree, is much better in Screen 5. 

Claire Denis is the epitome of French Art Cinema and i wont have a word said against her.

If u think that film was slow u should try her "Beau Travail" .


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0209933/


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2009)

Ritzy email is :

ritzy@picturehouses.co.uk

 For any comments. It might help.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 24, 2009)

Lots of new staff as well, which isn't helping much. I saw the manager in a right tizzy the other day. 
That and they forgot to turn the lights out for the first five minutes of a daytime screening on Monday, until someone reminded them.


----------



## evilkitty (Jul 24, 2009)

The sound is pretty fked in screen 4 - lots of wow and flutter on every film I see in there.

Don't get me wrong - I like the Ritzy alot.  I like having a cinema within walking distance which has proper films and you get to see Tilda Swinton in the flesh.

But, yes, as someone said, the lack of any sense of urgency is annoying.  And I always hate the set up where you have to wait for someone to go through all the different snacks they may or may not want when all you want to do is buy a ticket.

kitty


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2009)

snowy_again said:


> Lots of new staff as well, which isn't helping much. I saw the manager in a right tizzy the other day.
> That and they forgot to turn the lights out for the first five minutes of a daytime screening on Monday, until someone reminded them.



they did that on wednesday when I went to see *cough* Harry Potter.  The film had _started _and we were shouting LIGHTS - this was screen 1 as well. 

It was mobbed but not surprising on a wed really.   More food and drink sold = more profit I guess.  Maybe they'll start paying the staff better....


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 24, 2009)

evilkitty said:


> and you get to see Tilda Swinton in the flesh.



This alone made membership worthwhile, in a sort of stalker-ish way.
However, the ibook people in the new bar section are a little Nathan Barley.


----------



## jezabelbrixton (Jul 25, 2009)

They aren't using the upsatirs anymore, that part was nice.  The blue and white is kinda dull and where are the movie posters?  I thought it was a cinema


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2009)

jezabelbrixton said:


> They aren't using the upsatirs anymore, that part was nice.  The blue and white is kinda dull and where are the movie posters?  I thought it was a cinema


They will be using the upstairs bar for gigs, events and DJ nights.


----------



## Choc (Jul 25, 2009)

the new layout does not appeal to me in any way!

i prefer the upstairs bar!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2009)

old thread but still relevant.

 Heard 2 more complaints about new Ritzy.

 Friend was stopped from bringing in his own popcorn. As he was told he had to buy Ritzys. I noticed today that there is sign up saying you can only eat fd bought at Ritzy. (Which is expensive)

 Several people have said they miss the upstairs bar and dont like the one downstairs.

 I dont blame the Ritzy staff for this it comes from head office


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2009)

It's looking very honkified thats all i can say. That, combined with the 'Brixton's Bazaar' (WACKY) thing going on opposite has sent brix deeper into the clapham abyss.

£4 for a plastic cup of olives, fuck off please. Bring back the whistlin dealers and the witty drunks. I don't like this.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2009)

Clapham Abyss

 Most apt comment.

 Nice bread but im office to Poundland and Iceland as im suffering from the Fred Goodwins Credit Crunch.


----------



## pboi (Aug 15, 2009)

yup the money is moving in and there is nothing you can do to stop it!! muhhhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2009)

Well dont know about that. The end of Brixton has been predicted before. Never underestimate the Brixton street drinkers community.


----------



## pboi (Aug 15, 2009)

haha. maybe the pimped windrush will have even more bums flocking from afar to drink cider and shoot the shit!


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> haha. maybe the pimped windrush will have even more bums flocking from afar to drink cider and shoot the shit!



I fucking hope so


----------



## nick h. (Aug 15, 2009)

No, the CDZ will become reality and the PCSOs are looking forward to getting rid of all the drinkers. http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/...tions/ControlledDrinkingZonesConsultation.htm

It's dead easy to take your own food into the Ritzy - you just have to be subtle. I've taken my lunch into the upstairs cafe countless times. You can hardly  blame them for banning food from outside - the margin on their own food is huge, it's a big slice of their revenue. Waving a box of popcorn under their noses is daft.  If a manager saw the staff permitting it they'd be in big trouble. Just put it in a plastic bag and pretend it's your shopping.


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 16, 2009)

Today I went there for lunch and sent my food back twice.  Eventually I was given a full refund.  The waitress seemed quite used to complaints, poor thing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 16, 2009)

They're just so fucking slow - almost as if you've interrupted them from their mindless routine of self-absorption.

I think they should have some staff training program.....or give jobs to people who want to work instead of trendy young things who want to stand around playingwith their hair and chatting.

How annoying is it when you're being served and they start to chat to each other? Look at me cunt...I'm paying you!


----------



## Jonti (Aug 16, 2009)

gabi said:


> ...
> 
> £4 for a plastic cup of olives, fuck off please. Bring back the whistlin dealers and the witty drunks. I don't like this.


Brixton for the Brixtish!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2009)

pboi said:


> haha. maybe the pimped windrush will have even more bums flocking from afar to drink cider and shoot the shit!



Well the last Council meeting i was at it was said that "nere do wells" would be removedfrom Brixton.

"Pimped Windrush" very funny


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Only been once since the changes and we flew in, bought their popcorn and a drink then straight into the film so no complaints. I can kinda see the 'no food from outside' thing in a small way but I would never pay this any heed.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2009)

the new bar is all brightly lit and brightly painted and echoey. I don't like it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 17, 2009)

Screen 5 is very comfy - new reclining seats, little side tables - very relaxing.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 17, 2009)

*staff*

the staff are often slow i've found, especially in the upstairs bar but then if you recall the wages dispute the other year they get paid minimum wage or something so i don't think you can complain.

(sounds like ticket machines would have been a good idea)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 17, 2009)

DJWrongspeed said:


> the staff are often slow i've found, especially in the upstairs bar but then if you recall the wages dispute the other year they get paid minimum wage or something *so i don't think you can complain.*
> (sounds like ticket machines would have been a good idea)



Not sure that it's the customer's role to accept bad service because staff doing the work are doing for minimum wage.

I've worked for minimum wage, I never took that to mean I had to work less hard for it.

There's clearly a lack of good management in the service areas of the Ritzy. halt the time it feels as if I've intruded upon the staff's social club.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2009)

DJWrongspeed said:


> the staff are often slow i've found, especially in the upstairs bar but then if you recall the wages dispute the other year they get paid minimum wage or something so i don't think you can complain.
> 
> (sounds like ticket machines would have been a good idea)



Its not so much that they are slow as they have no training.

A little while ago I showed one (of there more tasty arty girl staff) how to pour a pint of Guiness. .

Its not so much about working hard as knowing how to do something quickly when needed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 17, 2009)

Gramsci said:


> Its not so much that they are slow as they have no training.
> 
> A little while ago I showed one (*of there more tasty arty girl staff*) how to pour a pint of Guiness. .
> 
> Its not so much about working hard as knowing how to do something quickly when needed.



This may be part of the problem, the girls are too busy being all quirky, pretty and weird to concerntrate on service, while boys can not see beyond the ir flopping fringes and rubbish cardigans to know you're there.

YOUNG PEOPLE......That's the frigging problem!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

I've given in to the grumpy old man in me and written to the Ritzy today to complain.

No heating in Screen 2 all weekend - it was fucking freezing. We sat through a film on Saturday amd turned up on Sunday to find the film we wanted to see in that screen as well. It was Avatar and at 3 hours we decided against it.

Both days I went in to the bar and asked for an Irish Coffee (as advertised as a winter drink)....no cream!!!!! for two fucking days.

I asked them why they had no cream when there was a huge Tesco, a Marks and Sparks, Iceland, Sainsbury and the whole of Brixton Market? 3 dopey staff just looked at me as if to say...'and your point is?'.

I told them it was like visiting a 6th form common room and left!

I don't see how they can spend money creating a 'nice' place to eat yet the screening rooms have no heating, the staff have no customer service skils and the Irish Coffee has no fucking cream....

Management needs whipping in to shape!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 21, 2009)

Did you send them a complimentary calendar?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Did you send them a complimentary calendar?



Enough cocks there already. They don't need anymore!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 21, 2009)

I've eaten in there a couple of times recently - I thought the big old veggie burger and chips was pretty good value for about £6 and we has a lovely, very substantial salad for less money than that. 

However, I went in the other day and they'd run out of more or less everything - including some very basic things - and I agree the service is not great (although they're all very good looking and trendy etc etc).  I had to ask to have a table cleared and cleaned (it was a bit minging) and you'd have thought I'd asked for a huge favour or something, it was quite begrudgingly done.  

Also, they have a habit of turning the music up so stupidly loud you can't hear yourself think - last time I was there someone complained about it just as I was about to. 

The heating in the screens seems to be perennial problem too... 

I still really like it as a cinema but it feels like it's become a bit style over substance recently.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 21, 2009)

Let them know how you feel - complain, complain, complain. It's the only way things will improve. In the past I've had no response (not even an acknowledgment) when emailing the 'Contact Us' address, ritzy@picturehouses.co.uk. So I took to emailing the PR bloke, Gabriel Swartland, who responds like lightning: gabriel.s@picturehouses.co.uk


----------



## rennie (Dec 21, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I still really like it as a cinema but it feels like it's become a bit style over substance recently.



That's definitely the impression I got last time I was there. Uh.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Let them know how you feel - complain, complain, complain. It's the only way things will improve. In the past I've had no response (not even an acknowledgment) when emailing the 'Contact Us' address, ritzy@picturehouses.co.uk. So I took to emailing the PR bloke, Gabriel Swartland, who responds like lightning: gabriel.s@picturehouses.co.uk



Thanks for this...I'll email him too.


----------



## oryx (Dec 21, 2009)

We go to the Ritzy quite a lot (no cinema in Lewisham, y'see) but hadn't noticed anything amiss although the queues are long and slow.

Sounds like they've been recruiting their staff from the Bread & Roses in Clapham (where I once asked for Czech Bud & the guy behind the bar offered me wine)!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I still really like it as a cinema but it feels like it's become a bit style over substance recently.



I fucking love it as a cinema and that's what's driven me to complain. I really want it to be the great Ritzy I tell people about and not some o.k, slightly quirky, fine if you get 'em on a good day film club.

They seemed to have lost focus on their core business which is showing films to people who care about seeing great films in good, relaxed, comfortable surroundings.

The staff have always been a beautiful, scruffy, haphazard bunch of trendies and geeks, but when the service and the environment becomes scruffy and haphazard too then I don't wanna spend £20 to sit in a cold cinema watching a 3D film set in a Dickensian winter, because it was a little too 3D for my liking.


----------



## pboi (Dec 21, 2009)

do they have working 3d in the ritzy?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 21, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I fucking love it as a cinema and that's what's driven me to complain. I really want it to be the great Ritzy I tell people about and not some o.k, slightly quirky, fine if you get 'em on a good day film club.
> 
> They seemed to have lost focus on their core business which is showing films to people who care about seeing great films in good, relaxed, comfortable surroundings.
> 
> The staff have always been a beautiful, scruffy, haphazard bunch of trendies and geeks, but when the service and the environment becomes scruffy and haphazard too then I don't wanna spend £20 to sit in a cold cinema watching a 3D film set in a Dickensian winter, because it was a little too 3D for my liking.



Yeah - I'd agree with everything you say...


----------



## brix (Dec 21, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't wanna spend £20 to sit in a cold cinema watching a 3D film set in a Dickensian winter, because it was a little too 3D for my liking.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> do they have working 3d in the ritzy?



yes - I just wrote that they did!


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 21, 2009)

I wonder if they respond to comments left on the Ritzy Facebook group?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 21, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> I wonder if they respond to comments left on the Ritzy Facebook group?



Where are the comments Minnie?  I can't see them - looked at the wall/discussions etc bit...


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 21, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Where are the comments Minnie?  I can't see them - looked at the wall/discussions etc bit...



There are a few on the Wall, mainly the "Looking forward to seeing " type.

Its all public so you can leave comments if you want.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 21, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> There are a few on the Wall, mainly the "Looking forward to seeing " type.
> 
> Its all public so you can leave comments if you want.



oh right - sorry I misunderstood what you were saying.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 21, 2009)

I've never had a problem with the Ritzy staff, they've always been pleasant enough. However the new bar staff downstairs do seem quite gormless. It takes them ages to make a coffee and it never used to be like this.

Oh yeah and I'm also not impressed with the lack of heating in there. I can't sit still for two hours in a cold room, it's unpleasant


----------



## pboi (Dec 21, 2009)

i read it as, its a shit old cinema, while watching a movie designed for 3d my enjoymnent of the film was spoiled as I didnt have sexy glasses on.

ty for clearing up


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> i read it as, its a shit old cinema, while watching a movie designed for 3d my enjoymnent of the film was spoiled as I didnt have sexy glasses on.



That's because you're a shallow twat who wears a blazer with jeans and no one likes you.

Often if you look a little deeper, you'll find a more expanded universe beyond your own.

That's where other people live.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've never had a problem with the Ritzy staff, they've always been pleasant enough. However the new bar staff downstairs do seem quite gormless. It takes them ages to make a coffee and it never used to be like this.
> 
> Oh yeah and I'm also not impressed with the lack of heating in there. I can't sit still for two hours in a cold room, it's unpleasant



They've always been a bit gormless, now they are very gormless.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 21, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That's because you're a shallow twat who wears a blazer with jeans and no one likes you.
> 
> Often if you look a little deeper, you'll find a more expanded universe beyond your own.
> 
> That's where other people live.



Post of the year. 

Hard to believe there are any blazer wearers on urban.  Can't the mods organise a wardrobe check when reviewing applications?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Post of the year.
> 
> Hard to believe there are any blazer wearers on urban.  Can't the mods organise a wardrobe check when reviewing applications?



Normally I wouldn't engage, but he get's my goat.


----------



## pboi (Dec 21, 2009)

chill man


----------



## thriller (Dec 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> i read it as, its a shit old cinema, while watching a movie designed for 3d my enjoymnent of the film was spoiled as I didnt have sexy glasses on.
> 
> ty for clearing up



Is this targetted at the OP?


----------



## pboi (Dec 21, 2009)

Nanker saying it was 3D.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 22, 2009)

pboi said:


> chill man



 Cunt


----------



## pboi (Dec 22, 2009)

gizza kiss


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 22, 2009)

pboi said:


> gizza kiss



Pop down. Pm me for my door number.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 27, 2009)

pboi said:


> do they have working 3d in the ritzy?



No that was a mistake on the programme. It Screen 2 and Screen 3 that can show 3D films. I saw Avatar in Screen 2 Xmas eve last showing beofre Xmas. By this time they had got the heating going. Unlike Nanker ,when it was freezing, it was now so hot thety had to leave one of the doors open.

The heating system, I have been told by staff, is so old that it needs replacing. Something Picture House dont seem to want to do.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 27, 2009)

Agree with a lot of the posts here. Especially Nanker Phelge and gainjingirl and Shifty Bag lady.

 Example: I met my friend in Bar just before Xmas. He ordered an Irish Coffee (as advertised Xams special). The first member of staff had to ask someone how to do it. It took ages but it almost was right (but I didnt see any cream!). The second one my friend ordered the other staff at the bar just made a coffee and poured Baileys straight into it! Didnt have a clue. 

As I have said before this is lack of training. 

The downstairs bar seems to have less seating than the old upstairs one and is to cold for my liking.

The projection quality has gone down. I saw Fishtank and it was wrong. I complained twice. In the end they agreed it was wrong (the problem is what projectionists call "keystoning") and I got my money back. 

Unusual format or old films they have a problem with. I saw Fishtank at Renoir and it was perfect. I talked to the projectionist there and he immediately knew it was a "keystoning" problem due to the unusual format. He had solved it as Curzon have good technical backup and time to sort projection issues out. 

There was a problem with Red Shoes when I saw it at Ritzy. But didnt complain this time. 

I have been told that Picture House are moving to digital screens and will therefore get rid of soem projection staff. They think they can just slot films in the morning and semi automate it. That fine for standard films. But not for some "art" films.

The best projection quality is at Renoir, Curzon Mayfair and BFI

Howecer I was impressed by Avatar screening at Ritzy


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 27, 2009)

I went to see Where The Wild Things are and I found the seats (in screen one I think) so uncompfotable that I kept moving trying to find a comfortable position but it just wasn't happening and I wanted to leave.
Really spoiled it for me.


----------



## thriller (Dec 27, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I went to see Where The Wild Things are and I found the seats (in screen one I think) so uncompfotable that I kept moving trying to find a comfortable position but it just wasn't happening and I wanted to leave.
> Really spoiled it for me.



Can you explain the plot to this film? I saw it and cant decide if what the kid experienced was real or just all made up in his head?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 27, 2009)

No I can't as I was driven to distraction by the poxy seats 

Really, I thought the film was incredibly sad. I make a little sad face just thinking about it. It could have been a wondorous thing about boisterous fun in a land of monsters but instead I found it much too didactic and almost completely joyless. 

I'd like to see it again in comfortable seats and take someone who could discuss it further than "Yeah, s'alright"


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 27, 2009)

pboi said:


> yup the money is moving in and there is nothing you can do to stop it!! muhhhahahahahahahaha



Heard that one before. Circa 1997.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Gramsci said:


> I saw Avatar in Screen 2 Xmas eve last showing beofre Xmas. By this time they had got the heating going. Unlike Nanker ,when it was freezing, it was now so hot thety had to leave one of the doors open.



I went last week also to see Avatar in Screen 2 and it was so hot I fell asleep!  (Although I have a tendancy towards this anyway).. but yes they left the door to the front left of the screen open too.  Lots of complaints about how hot it was in there.  

Can't win..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 27, 2009)

I got an email back with a fairly weak and defensive response and the offer of two free tickets waiting in an envelope at the box office with my name on....

I later got another response from another staff member saying sorry for your experience, I'll get back to you in the New Year.

To which I then copied the first response, saying 'I appreciate the free tix, but not sure this addresses all my points so I look forward to further comments'.

Went down there today and my free tix were not available in an envelope as promised, and I had to wait around for someone to go get them for me.

I think many of the problems are down to the staff, poorly trained, unmotivated, lacking good management.

It's sad that it's going so downhill, and that these are not isolated incidents.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 27, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I went last week also to see Avatar in Screen 2 and it was so hot I fell asleep!  (Although I have a tendancy towards this anyway).. but yes they left the door to the front left of the screen open too.  Lots of complaints about how hot it was in there.
> 
> Can't win..



Today they had signs up on 2 saying it was too hot.

Just spend some money installing a proper HVAC system in the screens! The Screening rooms are at the heart of what they do, and they need to be comfortable because people will go elsewhere of they're not.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Just an aside (if all this hasn't put anyone off too much) - if you are a member and you renew before the end of this month you get membership next year at this year's prices.  I'm not sure how much of a saving this is, but we always get membership as the free tix pretty much cover the price of membership anyway (before you start factoring in cheaper tickets and food etc).

I do hope they get their act together soon though...


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 28, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I went last week also to see Avatar in Screen 2 and it was so hot I fell asleep!  (Although I have a tendancy towards this anyway).. but yes they left the door to the front left of the screen open too.  Lots of complaints about how hot it was in there.
> 
> Can't win..



Neytiri kept me awake


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone have an opinion on Streatham Odeon's ability to screen 3D?  They're showing Avatar on Screen 5 there, (tiny box next to loos?) and I'm trying to pick between my general dislike of the place, and their crappy old video projector (my Star Trek experience was ruined by a projector that was like watching footie at the Hob) and overheating / freezing at the Ritzy.

Not much of a friggin choice, is it? :


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 30, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Anyone have an opinion on Streatham Odeon's ability to screen 3D?  They're showing Avatar on Screen 5 there, (tiny box next to loos?) and I'm trying to pick between my general dislike of the place, and their crappy old video projector (my Star Trek experience was ruined by a projector that was like watching footie at the Hob) and overheating / freezing at the Ritzy.
> 
> Not much of a friggin choice, is it? :



The Streatham Odious has always been a terrible cinema - the whole experience there is rotten from going through the door to leaving again.

Sticky carpets, careless staff, over-priced food and drink, shit screening rooms and sound systems - awful.

The main screen there could be fucking awesome - after the refurd I saw King Kong and Casinon Royale and it was amazing sound and picture quality. The other screens are all shit.

Always full of fucking kids running about as well. Dunno why some parents think it's ok to let kids run about in cinemas.


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 31, 2009)

You reckon that's a no then?  Tell me gently, is that worse than the Ritzy?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 31, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> You reckon that's a no then?  Tell me gently, is that worse than the Ritzy?



Yeah, it's worse....by a nose at the moment...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 31, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Sticky carpets, careless staff, over-priced food and drink, shit screening rooms and sound systems - awful.



The popcorn is also ridiculously overpriced.
The seats are comfortable though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 31, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> The popcorn is also ridiculously overpriced.
> The seats are comfortable though.



Comfortable...but sticky.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 31, 2009)

Are they? I've never noticed but then, I have been fully clothed.
I dread to think what it is that makes them sticky


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 31, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Are they? I've never noticed but then, I have been fully clothed.
> I dread to think what it is that makes them sticky



Toffee popcorn? Fizzy slop?

I cracks me up when you see little kids with huge great cartons of Popcorn four times bigger than their head. It's only a matter of time before it's over them, over the chairs, over the floor, along with the mighty carton of fizzy goo that their stupid parents have paid silly money for.

I don't know what encourages parents to spend money to watch their children throw crap foodstuff on the floor.

I'm sounding like a curmudgeon, I know...but having a child and having to endure other parents and their children, has been one of my personal gripes with cinema for years.....many, not all, treat the cinema screening rooms as a 'no rule zone' not considering that there may be adults and other children who actually want to watch and enjoy a film that they've paid a fair few quid to see...

...but yes...I am also a curmudgeon.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 31, 2009)

No its not curmudgeonly. It depends on cinema culture.We have imported a US one. A French friend of mine (well ex but i wont go into that) once worked in the US. As she is a Cinephile (like a lot of French people) she went to see a film but walked out as everyone was eating popcorn and "supersize" cokes.

 Pop corn is the worst thing to sell in cinemas. BFI dont allow eating. Renoir,Lumiere dont sell it.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive been told that Picture House got some one in to re "design" Ritzy layout . This person was into bars and clubs not cinema.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 1, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> Ive been told that Picture House got some one in to re "design" Ritzy layout . This person was into bars and clubs not cinema.



Well, Picture House are foolish then.

Do they want a great cinema or a pseudo-trendy eatery?

It's wasteful of the great facilities they've got not to maintain them and make them the best they can be.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 1, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> No its not curmudgeonly. It depends on cinema culture.We have imported a US one. A French friend of mine (well ex but i wont go into that) once worked in the US. As she is a Cinephile (like a lot of French people) she went to see a film but walked out as everyone was eating popcorn and "supersize" cokes.
> 
> Pop corn is the worst thing to sell in cinemas. BFI dont allow eating. Renoir,Lumiere dont sell it.



I was astounded by US cinema super-sized seating and people with lap-trays piled with nachos and chilli and hot-dogs as well as the usual crisps, popcorn, chocs and fizzy drinks.

When the film was over, the credits had rolled and the lights went up there were still some with food piled in front of them, munching away, determined to stay until they had finished.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it's at Greenwich where they do some deal where you pay £15 and get unlimited popcorn/hot dogs/sweets or something and big old seats with trays etc with your tickets... I have some dusty memory of being told that.  It's true - complete opposite to European cinemas where you wouldn't dare go *crunch* during a film and the glares if you leave before the credits roll...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 1, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's at Greenwich where they do some deal where you pay £15 and get unlimited popcorn/hot dogs/sweets or something and big old seats with trays etc with your tickets... I have some dusty memory of being told that.  It's true - complete opposite to European cinemas where you wouldn't dare go *crunch* during a film and the glares if you leave before the credits roll...



I don't mind eating and drinking.....I often take a home made sandwich along with me  ...but, because I like midday(ish) showings, so it's my lunch 

I just feel that there are people who don't think about who's around them and the money they have spent and the experience they might want. As if the ticket price gives them freedom to do as they see fit regardless of how this impacts on others.

I just would like to see people sit in the seats and watch the film quietly...and if they have kids with them do their best to have their kids do the same..

...drink and eat...just not loudly, throwing it all about, and crunching, rustling unwrapping etc..

I know kids will be a bit noiser, and know kids films will have young ones who won't sit still and be quiet, but that doesn't mean a parent shouldn't try and keep that to a minimum where they can.

I taught Nanker Jnr to really respect the cinema, be quiet and still and watch, or leave if he wanted to. Now he starts tutting when little kids come in...ha ha...and I'm telling him to chill out.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Jan 2, 2010)

> They will be using the upstairs bar for gigs, events and DJ nights.



Squeeeeze em in..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2010)

....and it's still shit!

Went today with my free ticket - only to be charged 1.50 because my 'Free' ticket doesn't get me into 3D films...grrr.

Then to be charged for glasses too.....when they had a big box of used ones outside the screening room as we went through...which we could have uesd. we'll take our own next time.

Who's fucking stupid idea was it to put drinks and food at the box office.....when there's a queue and it's ten minutes before film time and everyone wants food and drinks as well as tickets it really does slow up the process.....expecially as I just want to get my ticket and find my seat.

STUPID STUPID STUPID FUCKING RITZY!

Every visit lately is just shit!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 2, 2010)

Nanker Phelge;10138614Then to be charged for glasses too.....when they had a big box of used ones outside the screening room as we went through...which we could have uesd. we'll take our own next time.

[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's either new or someone was making a mistake.    When we went we were offered the choice of either buying a new pair or taking a pair of used ones from the big box (which is what we did of course).


----------



## pboi (Jan 2, 2010)

but you keep going back!

it has the x factor


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2010)

pboi said:


> but you keep going back!
> 
> it has the x factor



It's on my doorstep - so it has the convenience factor


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> That's either new or someone was making a mistake.    When we went we were offered the choice of either buying a new pair or taking a pair of used ones from the big box (which is what we did of course).



It's the first time I've had to pay for glasses too. we got down there a bit late so i didn't have time to get into a big one...and loads of people were queuing behind us....

....I'm gonna write to them again


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 5, 2010)

I watched a film in screen five yesterday and it was lovely.
The seats were really comfortable and they recline, it was warm, i had a cup holder and a little table. It was wonderful, just how it should be.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2010)

We went there on Sunday around 1pm for lunch but were told that the kitchen had to close for an hour "while they switch over from the breakfast menu". 

Loads of staff stood idly around with only coffee as an option for hungry customers.

Way to go Ritzy! We won't be back on a Sunday.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 5, 2010)

Plainly ridiculous.
Oh yes I nearly forgot, there was no popcorn when we went yesterday. No popcorn in the cinema. Maybe they've been reading and were won over by Nankers impassioned argument. Or maybe they are incompetent. Who can say.


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2010)

The poster about 3D films in there says it's £2 for the glasses or only £1.50 if you re-use them. I thought that was odd when I saw it the other day.

Good to see people are saying that they aren't charging though.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 5, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> The popcorn is also ridiculously overpriced.



Not if you go for the kids option, bag of popcorn and a fruit juice for £1.50.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 5, 2010)

It took almost 25 minutes and four attempts to renew my Membership yesterday ... I'd gone in the middle of a screening, thinking that it wouldn't make the queue any bigger, or aggrovate other people waiting to buy tickets. Sadly that didn't work.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 5, 2010)

citydreams said:


> Not if you go for the kids option, bag of popcorn and a fruit juice for £1.50.



I was talking about the Odeon in that post, Ritzy's popcorn is comparatively cheap but it doesn't make up for those incredibly uncomfortable seats. I'd rather sit on the floor than suffer those seats again.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2010)

That said, I'm really, really glad that Brixton has the Ritzy. It's not perfect, but we'd be a lot worse off without it.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, I agree but I'm begining to resent paying around £15 to watch a film in the cold and in uncomfortable seats. Screen five is marvellous but the rest of it is ropey. 
I preferred having the cafe upstairs too but I think I'm just being picky now


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2010)

£15?

I went on Orange Wednesday last week & it was £8 in total (she is a student).


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2010)

I never go to the cinema much but was going to go on Friday to see The Road. After reading this am thinking of going elsewhere.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 5, 2010)

Onket said:


> £15?
> 
> I went on Orange Wednesday last week & it was £8 in total (she is a student).



Slight exaggeration but it's about £7 for an adult and £5 for a child, which is close enough...


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I preferred having the cafe upstairs too but I think I'm just being picky now


_Everyone_ preferred the café upstairs - including the staff.


----------



## pboi (Jan 5, 2010)

now what I heard


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 5, 2010)

editor said:


> That said, I'm really, really glad that Brixton has the Ritzy. It's not perfect, but we'd be a lot worse off without it.



I am very glad too...which us why I want them to care about it as much as I do.

It's a fantastic local resource, but as such it needs to keep it's local customer base satisfied and happy by providing a good quality, value for money service.

The Ritzy won't draw people in from central London cinemas, but it might lose people to central London cinemas if it allows itself to become an uncomfortable, unnattractive option for those of us who care about the experience we have when we go and watch a film.

Screen 5 is the best screen in the place, yet I only ever get in there on a Sunday afternoon if a foreign film is being screened.

They waste money on a cafe, but not on staff training to ensure they can cope with the demand of the new set-up, and not on upgrading the screening rooms to service their core business. Daft!

Whoever's making the choices about how money is spent would be wise to reconsider what it is the Ritzy actually wants to be. Is it a cinema with a cafe or a cafe with a cinema.....right now it's not much of either.

I saddens me that they can't get it right when it wouldn't take much to do so.


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Slight exaggeration but it's about £7 for an adult and £5 for a child, which is close enough...


----------



## co-op (Jan 5, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Whoever's making the choices about how money is spent would be wise to reconsider what it is the Ritzy actually wants to be. Is it a cinema with a cafe or a cafe with a cinema.....right now it's not much of either.



I'm with you on this; the downstairs cafe is quite nice and all, but it doesn't feel like a cinema any more.


----------



## pboi (Jan 5, 2010)

it feels like a cafe and a cinema!! double fun times!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 5, 2010)

Onket said:


>


Oh come on. Only miserly skinflints go in there with their coupons and squashed sandwiches in their pockets...
Besides which, popcorn is mandatory for all customers under 4ft tall. Fact.


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh come on. Only miserly skinflints go in there with their coupons and squashed sandwiches in their pockets...
> Besides which, popcorn is mandatory for all customers under 4ft tall. Fact.



I only go there on Orange Wednesdays, but yes, I do buy popcorn. And I am over 4ft in height.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Onket said:


> but yes, I do buy popcorn



Only since Woolworths closed you fucking miser


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Only since Woolworths closed you fucking miser



Possibly.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 5, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh come on. Only miserly skinflints go in there with their coupons and squashed sandwiches in their pockets...
> Besides which, popcorn is mandatory for all customers under 4ft tall. Fact.



I take my own sandwiches - Ham, cheese and chipstick sandwiches 

I'd buy them at the Ritzy, but they probably would have run out of fucking butter!

....bet they don't do ham, cheese and chipstick sarnies anyway...not cool or trendy.....I'd have to settle for goats cheese, chorizo and kettle chips


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2010)

I often buy lunch elsewhere and take it in...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I often buy lunch elsewhere and take it in...



You were the one in the seat in front of me eating Morleys ribs then


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Badgers said:


> You were the one in the seat in front of me eating Morleys ribs then



  nope not me.. vegetarian me...

I usually get a nice sanger from Brazas on the way down and maybe a bit of cake too!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 5, 2010)

Screen 5 is all set up for you to settle in with some nice food. Nice reclining sofa seats....littles arms to rest stuff on...comfy, peaceful, nice.


----------



## thriller (Jan 5, 2010)

The last time I saw a moie there was when the first transformers movie came out. That was ages ago.

I hardly every go cnema as I download most of my movies. 

I just go to the Ritzy for a ginger ale and read my copy of Shortlist, or whatever mag I might have with me. Mind you, I haven't been at all for about a month, now.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 6, 2010)

Had the usual palaver again yesterday... went to see Avatar and was told that I'd need to pay the £2 for new 3D glasses. 

I asked whether I could take some out of the returned glasses bin outside Screen 2, and was adamantly told there weren't any there, so I wanderered past the ticket collector to Screen 2, where lo, and behold, there were about 40 pairs. 

It's still a terrible film though.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2010)

editor said:


> _Everyone_ preferred the café upstairs - including the staff.





I think the downstairs café will come into its own in the summer, when the new square is open.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 6, 2010)

What are those random plastic wrapped chairs in the middle of Windrush Square? Are they secured to the floor?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I think the downstairs café will come into its own in the summer, when the new square is open.


But that's only 3 months of the year


----------



## matt m (Jan 6, 2010)

Ritzy upstairs is doing an open mic night next Tuesday. Might go along with my guitar so I can sing some songs while a tiny audience of about 4 people talk, drink and pretend I'm not there.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 10, 2010)

We had a rather poor experience trying to see Sex, Drugs and Rock 'n Roll on Saturday afternoon. We arrived twenty minutes ahead of the screening, yet the queues were huge. Minus weather conditions outside, and we had to queue for a short while outside!

Having finally made it to the cashier, we were told that the film was sold out. It was showing in Screen 5.

I've managed to get some feedback from the Picture House twitter account. This seems to be a good route to put across feedback.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 10, 2010)

I understand about the complaints and think they really need to get things sorted out but I would still much rather go to the Ritzy or Greenwich Picturehouse than any of the other cinemas around those areas. 
The Vue or Odeon at North Greenwich are like watching a film in a shopping centre. Very much full of staff that do not give a shit at all about films or being there. Totally impersonal. For me, going to see a film at the cinema is all about the whole experience. 
The need to pull their fingers out at the Ritzy but its still my preferred place to go to the flicks.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2010)

editor said:


> _Everyone_ preferred the café upstairs - including the staff.



Thats what Ive heard as well from staff.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 10, 2010)

Gramsci said:


> Pop corn is the worst thing to sell in cinemas. BFI dont allow eating. Renoir,Lumiere dont sell it.



i agree,  but i'm not gonna complain if it's some super loud blockbuster,  what gets me is when people have huge pots of popcorn in really quiet art house films it's just so wrong. e.g. last years The White Ribbon. You wouldn't sit there with crackly crisps, rustling sweets, munching popcorn at the theatre or a music concert ?

Agree about the cafe when the new square opens i'm sure people will be out there 6+ mths of the year.  Not quite sure why they changed everything around though.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2010)

I know what u mean. However i was listening to the radio and a conductor was saying that at upmarket concerts and opera there are complaints about people using mobile phones etc.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2010)

I popped in to their 'classic rock night' on Saturday. The music was off and there was some decidedly non rock looking young bloke sat behind the DJs deck looking at his Apple Mac with a smal crowd pf people all quietly sat around the tables.

Yeah. Rock'n'roll baby! 

 I left.


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

welcome to the new brix


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2010)

pboi said:


> welcome to the new brix


Nothing can be as bad as the pub quiz at the Rest Is Noise last night. 

The. worst. quiz. ever.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2010)

Let rip! How bad?


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

yes let rip!  what sort of qs..


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Let rip! How bad?


I've already whined in the other thread, but here's the gripes again

We had a five question round about product names in the IKEA catalogue. So veh Hoxton. 

We had ten questions about which celebs had been in rehab - and the bloke running the quiz included himself. Crazy guy!

Some of the questions made no sense ("how many sides has a snowflake?") and reluctant team captains had to do a physical challenge which involved seeing who could stand on one leg for the longest.

Everyone could do it so they gave up and gave everyone a point, with an extra five points going to his mate because he did it 'stylishly' or something.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2010)

christ


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

fuck that noise


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, and the other challenge was team captains had to stand up and make a hole in a beer mat with their little finger. Kerrrrazy!

And they didn't have pens either. Or proper printed forms. It was shockingly shit.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe they were being ironic.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe they were being ironic.



Moronic?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 11, 2010)

It was *hilarious*


----------



## cockneyjock (Jan 12, 2010)

*the ritzy once known as the classic cinema.*

being born and bred in Brixton i always loved the ritzy when it was called the classic or fleapit.i first went there in 1961 with my dad to see tarzan and the leopard woman.ha ha ha that was when you got 2 films and pathe news reels..


----------



## pboi (Jan 12, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/english/8454438.stm

get the fucking 3d rugby on there!!


----------



## matt m (Jan 12, 2010)

editor said:


> I popped in to their 'classic rock night' on Saturday. The music was off and there was some decidedly non rock looking young bloke sat behind the DJs deck looking at his Apple Mac with a smal crowd pf people all quietly sat around the tables.
> 
> Yeah. Rock'n'roll baby!
> 
> I left.



I was quite looking forward to seeing what they'd do with a "new dedicated live music venue". I very nearly applied for the job they advertised as gigs promoter there.

I doubt it paid very much, but I wish I had now, because quite frankly anyone could put together a better events programme in one lunch hour a week. They just seem to be putting more or less the same people they put on before, only [sometimes] charging for them, and giving the nights stupid theme names, like 'cool as folk' and 'jazz hands' (ugh!)

They don't seem to book or publicize any longer than a week in advance either.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 12, 2010)

has anyone been to see The Road at the Ritzy yet? What screen is it in?
I am so looking forward to seeing this film as I've been a fan of McCarthy for years but don't want to sit in a cold room with shit sound.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 12, 2010)

In future I'm going to check what screen films are in and refuse to buy tickets for the crap screens. 
My back hurt for a week after sitting in screen one for Where The Wild Things Are. It's just rubbish.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 12, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> In future I'm going to check what screen films are in and refuse to buy tickets for the crap screens.
> My back hurt for a week after sitting in screen one for Where The Wild Things Are. It's just rubbish.



what are the crap screens?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 12, 2010)

All of them apart from screen 5 

No, I think screen one is the shittest but it should be the best, The one where you turn left when you go through the double doors is ok but it's freezing as is the one right down at the end (turning right at the doors). I've not been in the middle one for ages but i'm sure it's also shit.
I'm also quite pissed off that they've stopped doing activities and events for children. 
They've done a few crafty type sessions and giving out free colourings and posters but have stopped that now. There was once a screenig of a short animated film made by some children with a project who were there to see their film on the very big screen  that was great and we gave them a round of applause. I want to see more of that stuff. And freebies 

I'm sure they could use the space upstairs to do a pre-film workshop or activity, doesn't the Clapham Picturehouse do something similar?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> has anyone been to see The Road at the Ritzy yet? What screen is it in?
> I am so looking forward to seeing this film as I've been a fan of McCarthy for years but don't want to sit in a cold room with shit sound.



It was been shown in screen 3. It was almost sold out so i didnt go to until the last performance which for some reason is on Screen one. Which i prefer my self as its less crowded.

Screen 3 has new seats and the screen is ok.

If u want to know what screen a film is on u can go on the website and check the booking system to find out which screen a film is on. 

http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/new_cinema_home_date.aspx?venueId=ritz


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 13, 2010)

Please contact this fella with any feedback: neil.g@picturehouses.co.uk

He probably won't do anything but give you a load of excuses, but you may get some free tickets.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 13, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> All of them apart from screen 5
> 
> No, I think screen one is the shittest but it should be the best, The one where you turn left when you go through the double doors is ok but it's freezing as is the one right down at the end (turning right at the doors). I've not been in the middle one for ages but i'm sure it's also shit.
> I'm also quite pissed off that they've stopped doing activities and events for children.
> ...



Screen one is fine as long as you on in the last 3 rows those seats seem a bit more comfortable and elevated and have more leg room.


----------



## Winot (Jan 13, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Screen one is fine as long as you on in the last 3 rows those seats seem a bit more comfortable and elevated and have more leg room.



Row O always used to have more legroom as it was at a break between sections - has that changed?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 13, 2010)

Winot said:


> Row O always used to have more legroom as it was at a break between sections - has that changed?



Dunno tbh.

I dont know the rows...I always go early in the day when it's sit where you like.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 4, 2010)

They still can't organise a piss up in a brewery!

The bar bit last night was awful - staff didn't seem bothered that there were lots of people stressing and waiting 20 minutes to get drinks in advance of the screenings. Two members of staff walked behind the bar, declared it was "chaos", smiled and then walked off again. I've never seen such a communal look of disgust from the waiting customers. 

I was told that it was ok missing the start of the film because "You've only missed the trailers". Pfft.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 4, 2010)

This doesn't bode well for the summer. It's clear that the move to put the cafe downstairs is to cash in on our lovely new Windrush / Windswept Square. And with good reason to.

I have my doubts though about what the main business of The Ritzy is now - a cinema or a cafe? That outdoor area is going to be rammed once we hit the summer months. I hope the staff can cope with it.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 4, 2010)

What would be really nice is if the Ritzy organised a summer outdoor screen on the grassy area in Windrush Square.

Picturehouse cinemas stand to benefit if the square proves popular, they could give something back to us.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Tricky Skills said:


> I have my doubts though about what the main business of The Ritzy is now - a cinema or a cafe? That outdoor area is going to be rammed once we hit the summer months. I hope the staff can cope with it.



Recent experience suggests they'll have to pull their socks up!!



miss minnie said:


> What would be really nice is if the Ritzy organised a summer outdoor screen on the grassy area in Windrush Square.
> 
> Picturehouse cinemas stand to benefit if the square proves popular, they could give something back to us.



lovely idea!!


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 5, 2010)

I ended up making a complaint yesterday, and was told that the General Manager wouldn't care, but that the head office staff would. How satisfying. 

Although gossip abounds that the cafe staff are paid barely minimum wage, which might make them a little more grumpy.


----------



## thriller (Mar 7, 2010)

Was hoping to see the Crazies, but I see they are no longer showing it. Idiots.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 7, 2010)

From Facebook 



> Very disappointing trip to the Ritzy yesterday with the kids to see The Princess and the Frog. Unable to collect pre-booked tickets at 10.50am for an 11.10 film because "we don't let people in until 10 minutes before the film". Why? It took the two people behind the bar 15 minutes (no exaggeration) to make a cappuci...no and a cup of tea. And only 10 booster cushions available for the entire cinema during half term. When all this was gently pointed out to the manager he took a very defensive stance. No apology; no recognition of bad service. The refurb might look nice but the service needs a serious overhaul. A shame to see our local cinema on such poor form.



I queued ages as well the other week,  it just doesn't work having tickets&refreshments together when it's busy.  I wish they could understand this, it's not particle physics, it just means a long queue outside


----------



## brix (Mar 7, 2010)

Can someone give me a link to the Ritzy Facebook page?  I've tried searching on FB but can't find it.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 7, 2010)

brix said:


> Can someone give me a link to the Ritzy Facebook page?  I've tried searching on FB but can't find it.



Here you go.


----------



## brix (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks TS


----------



## thriller (Mar 7, 2010)

avatar. which is the best place to sit to really enjoy it at the Ritzy? Right at the back seat?


----------



## thriller (Mar 8, 2010)

c'mon this thread is full of fucking whingers. I am assuming one of these whingers has seen the film?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 8, 2010)

Depends what screen they're showing it now, doesn't it? I've seen the film, if you have the brain of a small child, you will enjoy it. I didn't. 

Yours, a whinger.


----------



## inkslinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Not been to the Ritzy for a while as I've recently rediscovered the joys of the Prince Charles in Leicester square, £15 for membership, £2-4 for tickets thereafter, recently refurbished, largely twat free. Downstairs screen is second run films, but since everything of interest gets a nano-second release at the chain cinemas at the moment, that's no bad thing...


----------



## AudreyManon (Mar 24, 2010)

*Why*

is the staff asked to sell 'snacks' with tickets? I really enjoy their insight on films . The Ritzy is a communal and cultural place, where you can see a security guard with a book and meet people in the queue.  The recent changes seem to attract more audience, and it's great to see crowds in this secular cinema. But as a 10 years local resident,  I really miss  the more  quirky programmation,  cinema esthetes, and the old posters... yes and i  feel even more nostalgic when I hear new yuppie consumers in the queue,  wanting to 
snap their credit card at the staff before rushing their popcorn to the last blockbuster...


----------



## porcorosso (Mar 25, 2010)

thriller said:


> avatar. which is the best place to sit to really enjoy it at the Ritzy? Right at the back seat?



Probably in a different cinema - one where they know to stick the polarising filters in front of the projector if they want that true-to-life 3D effect!

I didn't used to mind the level of amateurism there on account of how cheap it was but now it costs the same as everywhere else it's really quite annoying.


----------



## thriller (Mar 25, 2010)

I've seen Woflman and Green Zone in Screen 4 right at the back and found no problems. Saw both at the 2100 screening. No cold or heating problems. Not sure what people are experiencing. 

Cant wait for Clash of the Titans and Kick Ass.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2010)

just posted the following on the chitter chatter thread, but it's probably best off here:
 the ritzy needs to sort out its technical issues. went to see four lions but had to leave cos its digital projection kept sticking/shuddering to a halt. at first i thought it was deliberate bluejamesque editing wooziness but it was just shit technology. i don't know exactly what was wrong but it ruined the film enough for to walk out and ask for my money back. shocked that so many people carried on watching. i want to go back next week but will be complaining and asking for assurance that it won't happen again. i've never complained about this sort of thing before but it's made me reluctant to potentially experience such shoddiness again.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 18, 2010)

i went last month and the screen airing conditioning broke resulting in sweltering cinema, i kept fallin asleep it was so hot,  as it was a late showing there was no-one to complain to really at the end.  Still, I kind of see the plan with the redevelopment.  It means it's busier at the cafe all the time.  Presumably it means a more financially stable cinema ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 20, 2010)

Sadly I am completely put off by the Ritzy's recent decline in service and ability to show films to a decent standard, and now head up to Clapham Picture house which is slightly better.....slightly


----------



## thriller (May 20, 2010)

well. I've seen: Green Zone. Wolfman, 4 Lions, Kick Arse. Triomf. 

All without hitches.


----------



## thriller (May 21, 2010)

Was there today. Big crowd waiting for Janet Jackson to make an appearance at a premier.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2010)

I was there too.  I was the luscious blonde wearing a dress which barely covered my costs.  You were the chisel-jawed lothario in white patent leather chaps?


----------



## thriller (May 22, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I was there too.  I was the luscious blonde wearing a dress which barely covered my costs.  You were the chisel-jawed lothario in white patent leather chaps?



Nah. I was just dude thinking who the fuck is Tyler Perry?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2010)

thriller said:


> Nah. I was just dude thinking who the fuck is Tyler Perry?



Sadken knows all about him! He told us one night.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> the ritzy needs to sort out its technical issues. went to see four lions but had to leave cos its digital projection kept sticking/shuddering to a halt. at first i thought it was deliberate bluejamesque editing wooziness but it was just shit technology. i don't know exactly what was wrong but it ruined the film enough for to walk out and ask for my money back. shocked that so many people carried on watching. i want to go back next week but will be complaining and asking for assurance that it won't happen again. i've never complained about this sort of thing before but it's made me reluctant to potentially experience such shoddiness again.



I've walked out of there & asked for money back about 4 or 5 times over the past few years due to shitty projection. 
Not good if it's still going on.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> I've walked out of there & asked for money back about 4 or 5 times over the past few years due to shitty projection.
> Not good if it's still going on.



If it's not the projectors not starting, getting jammed or just dying 5 minutes into a film, then it's the air con system fucking up....

...they need to invest in their M&E equipment and not in a boring fucking student bar.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2010)

Anyone at the Chris Rock q&a yesterday? Was there myself.


----------



## Gramsci (May 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> just posted the following on the chitter chatter thread, but it's probably best off here:
> the ritzy needs to sort out its technical issues. went to see four lions but had to leave cos its digital projection kept sticking/shuddering to a halt. at first i thought it was deliberate bluejamesque editing wooziness but it was just shit technology. i don't know exactly what was wrong but it ruined the film enough for to walk out and ask for my money back. shocked that so many people carried on watching. i want to go back next week but will be complaining and asking for assurance that it won't happen again. i've never complained about this sort of thing before but it's made me reluctant to potentially experience such shoddiness again.



Ive heard that they have got rid off some of there projectionists. They are moving to Digitial projection and the mge dont seem to understand that u need projectionists to be given to the time to sort things out. There have been numerous little errors in projection recently.

I dont get this at the Renoir.


----------



## thriller (May 29, 2010)

Sex in the City malarky on yesterday.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2010)

thriller said:


> Sex in the City malarky on yesterday.



Sickening isn't it?


----------



## thriller (May 30, 2010)

all the staff were dressed up. lights around the bar. load of nonsense.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 18, 2010)

I had cause to alert the staff to rodent/s in Screen 2.

I hope it was the same one that kept running across the aisle.  I hope it was a large mouse and not a small rat.  I was glad to be wearing boots and not sandals.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 18, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> I had cause to alert the staff to rodent/s in Screen 2.
> 
> I hope it was the same one that kept running across the aisle.  I hope it was a large mouse and not a small rat.  I was glad to be wearing boots and not sandals.



It was probably a staff member. They can look a bit ratty around the edges.

Often scurrying about aimlessly, back and forth, never really sure what they're doing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> I had cause to alert the staff to rodent/s in Screen 2.
> 
> I hope it was the same one that kept running across the aisle.  I hope it was a large mouse and not a small rat.  I was glad to be wearing boots and not sandals.



 I was sitting on the floor in screen 2 today with the baby - also sitting on the floor - during the mum and baby showing.... was it very large, possibly a bit smelly annd crying??

*checks she didn't leave the baby behind*


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 18, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I was sitting on the floor in screen 2 today with the baby - also sitting on the floor - during the mum and baby showing....


Urgh, babies sitting on the floor with rodents and rodent poo?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Urgh, babies sitting on the floor with rodents and rodent poo?



no - obviously I didn't know about the rodents and the rodent poo... (nor did the other mums I expect).

(eta my baby was on her mat but those with crawling babies do let them crawl the aisles)


----------



## thriller (Jun 19, 2010)

Why the FUCK are they still showing Four Lions at the Ritzy.  Seems like it's been showing for over a month now. How fucking strange. 

Wanted to see the new Richard Gear film with Ethan Hawke and see they longer showing it. Yet they still have the over-rated 4 Lions on show.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2010)

it's a hit


----------



## thriller (Jun 19, 2010)

it's a crap hit. 

Rubber dingy rapids. Rubber dingy rappids, yeah. 

Crap.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 19, 2010)

clearly, not everyone shares your refined tastes eh? the air must be somewhat rarified up there after all......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 20, 2010)

thriller said:


> Richard Gear



Is this some new drug reference?


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 20, 2010)

much prefer streatham odeo myself!


----------



## thriller (Jun 20, 2010)

Cant be arsed to go to the odeon.


----------



## thriller (Jul 14, 2010)

What a load of shit movies being shown at Ritzy at the moment.  

Wanted to watch the new Predators movie. But have to go to Streatham for it.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Ate at the cafe for the first time yesterday. Other two peoples meals were pretty average, not worth the price. I went for a pizza which cost £8 and was awful. Would not bother going back again


----------



## slcr (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, Ritzy pizzas are dire.  I had one with about a centimetre of cheese on it, and not much else.  Can't remember what it was supposed to be.  Do remember it was supposed to have chilli on it, but they'd run out of fresh chilli and didn't bother telling me, just gave me the pizza without it.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 30, 2011)

slcr said:


> Yeah, Ritzy pizzas are dire. I had one with about a centimetre of cheese on it, and not much else. Can't remember what it was supposed to be. Do remember it was supposed to have chilli on it, but they'd run out of fresh chilli and didn't bother telling me, just gave me the pizza without it.



They used to be really good a few years ago, but somehow seem to have changed for the worse.  New chef maybe?  We ate there with some friends a few weeks ago and after 40 minutes of no food arriving went and asked at the bar.  Turns out they'd had a computer glitch and lost about 10 orders but hadn't thought to go round and ask people if they were waiting for food and if so could they reorder


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

slcr said:


> Yeah, Ritzy pizzas are dire. I had one with about a centimetre of cheese on it, and not much else. Can't remember what it was supposed to be. Do remember it was supposed to have chilli on it, but they'd run out of fresh chilli and didn't bother telling me, just gave me the pizza without it.



It was one of those British complaint fail moments. It was really like cardboard and tasteless and so dry that it made my jaw ache. By the time I was pissed off enough to complain I was half way through the thing anyway. Not the best £8 I have ever spent in my life.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

nipsla said:


> They used to be really good a few years ago, but somehow seem to have changed for the worse. New chef maybe?



This was shit ingredients I am pretty sure and likely a shit oven too.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had good and average pizzas there, but service has never been their forte.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

editor said:


> I've had good and average pizzas there, but service has never been their forte.



The service was very slow and a bit disinterested.
Had a sort of minimum wage feel about it.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The service was very slow and a bit disinterested.
> Had a sort of minimum wage feel about it.


I like the staff at the Ritzy, and I think they must like each other too, because they often seem to spend a lot of the time chatting to each other rather than serving people.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 30, 2011)

I have just emailed them letting them know.
Not sure it will do much good but just thought they should know.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

editor said:


> I like the staff at the Ritzy, and I think they must like each other too, because they often seem to spend a lot of the time chatting to each other rather than serving people.



There was nothing really wrong with the service but you needed to ask for everything.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 30, 2011)

You don't really go to the Ritzy for the quality of food and service, more for the convenient location and the laid back vibe that means you are pretty much left to your own devices.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 31, 2011)

Isn't the 'laid back vibe' generally ruined by the regular incompetence of their computer system? I seem to have to convince them every time that my joint membership still has x number of free tickets left, and that one half of a joint membership (when bought at the same time) can't actually expire before the other half.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2011)

we went the other evening and found it very frustrating not to be able to buy a coffee before the film - all the films were starting at the same time and the queues at both the ticket/snack aisle and in the restaurant were horrendous.  The girl we asked, who worked there, seems perplexed herself as to why they hadn't better staggered the film times.  We just didn't bother buying anyway.  Lost sale for them I guess!

What was good at least, was that we were able to print off our ticket at home - but two tickets came to £21.60 (£1.60 booking charge)... I haven't been in the evening for aaaages well 20 months - since my baby was born - but I don't remember it being that pricey - I thought it used to be about £6.50 a ticket - or maybe I have a bad memory?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 31, 2011)

I shouldn't say this out loud, but when it's busy, go upstairs. All the tills can sell cinema tickets, and they sell coffee upstairs too.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2011)

Make size 1 font and in light grey.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 31, 2011)

I used to eat there regularly but it's gone downhill the last few years. The service is rubbish and food is not much better.
Shame because it is convenient but there's better food served politely elsewhere so I don't eat at the Ritzy anymore.

In fact, I'm finding the whole place a bit shabby lately, when are they going to refurbish the other screens? I've only had the pleasure of screen 5's comfortable seats once, are they saving them for best?


----------



## leanderman (Aug 31, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> we went the other evening and found it very frustrating not to be able to buy a coffee before the film - all the films were starting at the same time and the queues at both the ticket/snack aisle and in the restaurant were horrendous.  The girl we asked, who worked there, seems perplexed herself as to why they hadn't better staggered the film times.  We just didn't bother buying anyway.  Lost sale for them I guess!
> 
> What was good at least, was that we were able to print off our ticket at home - but two tickets came to £21.60 (£1.60 booking charge)... I haven't been in the evening for aaaages well 20 months - since my baby was born - but I don't remember it being that pricey - I thought it used to be about £6.50 a ticket - or maybe I have a bad memory?



The membership deal is good value though.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 31, 2011)

When were they bought by the picturehouse people?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I used to eat there regularly but it's gone downhill the last few years. The service is rubbish and food is not much better. Shame because it is convenient but there's better food served politely elsewhere so I don't eat at the Ritzy anymore.



As said in an earlier post people will eat there for convenience but a real shame. If me and the wife paid £40 for a film and a meal it is quite a big night for us.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2011)

leanderman said:


> The membership deal is good value though.



we had the membership deal for many years but as I mentioned before - we hardly go in the evening any more. For about 9 months I went religiously on a Friday morning with the baby but she's too old for that now.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 31, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> Isn't the 'laid back vibe' generally ruined by the regular incompetence of their computer system? I seem to have to convince them every time that my joint membership still has x number of free tickets left, and that one half of a joint membership (when bought at the same time) can't actually expire before the other half.



I'm assuming your joint membership is at least held with your other half. Mine is held with some girl called Deborah from Clapham who I have never met. Might drop in on her to introduce myself because the Ritzy kindly give me all her personal info whenever I book tickets online.

Too tricky to change apparently.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 31, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I used to eat there regularly but it's gone downhill the last few years. The service is rubbish and food is not much better.
> Shame because it is convenient but there's better food served politely elsewhere so I don't eat at the Ritzy anymore.
> 
> In fact, I'm finding the whole place a bit shabby lately, when are they going to refurbish the other screens? I've only had the pleasure of screen 5's comfortable seats once, are they saving them for best?



Pretty sure they were new seats in screen 1 last night. I didn't slide off them once.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm already getting excited about Saturday morning kids' club though - what age can kids sit through that sort of thing I wonder?  I'm hoping for next summer?


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2011)

The chairs and tables were out today. Not one occupied by a ritzy customer it seemed.


----------



## eroom (Sep 1, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm already getting excited about Saturday morning kids' club though - what age can kids sit through that sort of thing I wonder? I'm hoping for next summer?



A bit older than you might think/hope in my experience.

Sat morning kids' club is one of those things that I suspect I actually didn't enjoy very much (dour early 80s Children Film Foundation drama plus five minute cartoon), but which I will be enthusiastically selling in to my own bairns.

And incidently they're showing Finding Nemo at the Lido next Sat early evening.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to love Saturday morning film club when I was a kid...but I may just be lost in nostalgia! Tthey seem to have a great selection of films for it at the Ritzy (going by the poster) that I reckon I'd enjoy too...


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> The chairs and tables were out today. Not one occupied by a ritzy customer it seemed.



Their presence or otherwise has little logical reason  to it.


----------



## thriller (Sep 1, 2011)

they really employ retards for staff. The amount of time you are standing waiting to be served, they finish serving the customer; ignore you and go to the person who has just turned up. Happened to me a few weeks ago, the bloke realised he had jumped the queue and apologised, I said it was fine and that it was the staff here that are the problem as they lack common sense. All in front of the girl serving him too. Ha!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 1, 2011)

thriller said:


> they really employ retards for staff. The amount of time you are standing waiting to be served, they finish serving the customer; ignore you and go to the person who has just turned up. Happened to me a few weeks ago, the bloke realised he had jumped the queue and apologised, I said it was fine and that it was the staff here that are the problem as they lack common sense. All in front of the girl serving him too. Ha!



And last night The Skin I Live In was cancelled through projector failure. Apparently it happened to Super 8 last week too.


----------



## superslinky (Sep 4, 2011)

Leanderman when was this? I went to the 18.10 screening and they had to change the projector as it was showing trailers in purple!

In response to other comments, I go to the ritzy a lot, i think its a great spot and has the potential to be even better but as everyone seems to agree, the customer service is pretty poor. The system at the bar needs to be looked at, im not sure why they dont just serve certain alcoholic drinks behind the main ticket counter...would at least soften the blow to others who are not watching a film but would like to be served in less than 20 minutes. The food is also really overpriced and not great, when you are competing against some of the really great places a few steps away in the market it smacks of either not caring or not understanding.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2011)

Just come back from having a couple of coffees there. It was busy but the service was prompt.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 4, 2011)

Wasn't so good on Friday morning. It took ages to get a coffee (nearly 10 minutes) even though there was just me and another bloke in the queue. The person who made it was pleasant enough but she did faff around a bit. The place where I get coffee first thing near my work will be doing several orders at a time, not doing each coffee individually for each person in the queue. This is where the Ritzy are failing. The machine is capable of making more than one coffee at a time.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 4, 2011)

I had fish and chips on the upstairs terrace yesterday.  Nothing special but it rarely is. Were served quickly enough but although it was pretty quiet out there they didn't take our plates away, even though they could easily have picked them up on the way back from serving another table.

Certainly seems like things could be improved with a bit more training or better management or system or summat.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2011)

superslinky said:


> Leanderman when was this? I went to the 18.10 screening and they had to change the projector as it was showing trailers in purple!
> 
> In response to other comments, I go to the ritzy a lot, i think its a great spot and has the potential to be even better but as everyone seems to agree, the customer service is pretty poor. The system at the bar needs to be looked at, im not sure why they dont just serve certain alcoholic drinks behind the main ticket counter...would at least soften the blow to others who are not watching a film but would like to be served in less than 20 minutes. The food is also really overpriced and not great, when you are competing against some of the really great places a few steps away in the market it smacks of either not caring or not understanding.



This was Wednesday last. Tried to buy a ticket at 4pm, to be told the 9pm showing was cancelled through a broken projector. I think the performance went ahead, with some problems. I saw it in Clapham instead.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2011)

superslinky said:


> Leanderman when was this? I went to the 18.10 screening and they had to change the projector as it was showing trailers in purple!
> 
> In response to other comments, I go to the ritzy a lot, i think its a great spot and has the potential to be even better but as everyone seems to agree, the customer service is pretty poor. The system at the bar needs to be looked at, _*im not sure why they dont just serve certain alcoholic drinks behind the main ticket counter...*_would at least soften the blow to others who are not watching a film but would like to be served in less than 20 minutes. The food is also really overpriced and not great, when you are competing against some of the really great places a few steps away in the market it smacks of either not caring or not understanding.


they do.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> they do.



I think that's part of the problem, really.  They need to have a dedicated ticket office like they did before.  And more/less useless staff on the main bar.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 5, 2011)

From a diff pov, a friend of mine swears this is now_ the_ 'fertile' arena for meeting 30-something ladeez. Well, until it turns cold anyway.


----------



## Pat24 (Sep 5, 2011)

last saturday we wanted to see the skin I live in and we were unable to book the seats online, so we risked it and turned up at the box office about 10 mins before the start and there weren't any good seats left, so we just left feeling quite dissapointed  I never had any trouble booking seats online, I wonder if they have disabled this feature from their booking system. If that's the case, it sucks.


----------



## innit (Sep 9, 2011)

It looks horrific downstairs this evening, there's just not enough space for the queue and people trying to get into screens... plus the layout seems to make people mill about.

It's an oasis of calm in the upstairs bar, though.


----------



## thriller (Sep 9, 2011)

really hate it when people order coffee/cappacino or whatever. I just want a quick cold drink and I got to wait ages for some twat and his fucking coffee.


----------

